# Latest Addition...



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

That's making good use of wasted attic space. Very nice. dorf dude...


----------



## <BigSaw> (Dec 31, 2009)

shumakerscott said:


> That's making good use of wasted attic space. Very nice. dorf dude...


You betchya!


----------



## knighton (Jul 30, 2009)

Nice work. Do you have any additional progress photos or photos of inside?


----------



## <BigSaw> (Dec 31, 2009)

knighton said:


> Nice work. Do you have any additional progress photos or photos of inside?


You know, the missus asked the same thing xD ......

I can't seem to find any of the interior or the frame phase...but I know I must have a half a gig of 'em somewhere...*sigh*

Thus are the woes of too many tasks, too little time, and too many SD cards....anybody got a shovel?


----------

